# Panasonic SDFormatter 3.0



## LUGiA (Mar 23, 2010)

http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/sd/download/index.html

Could someone make a portable version


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

- An easy way on how to make a portable version -
1. Download install file
2. Install to a portable device
3. ????
4. Profit.​
The old version worked on Windows 7 just fine.
I don't get what is so special about this version


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 23, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> - An easy way on how to make a portable version -
> 1. Download install file
> 2. Install to a portable device
> 3. ????
> ...



Official Windows 7 support and SDXC support


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Wait, SDXC already exists? I thought they were still testing it...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, almost missed this.



BUMP!


----------



## Hikaray (Oct 6, 2010)

It wont recognize my Sandisk 16GB micro SDHC.


----------



## Invghost (Jan 11, 2011)

Gah wrong forummmm. Delete please


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Invghost said:
			
		

> Gah wrong forummmm. Delete please


NEVER!


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 11, 2011)

Dual necrobumping failure.


----------



## Pendor (Jan 11, 2011)

How is this new?

That beta's been out for almost a year now.

Nevermind. Just saw the topic's date.

:/


----------



## superspudz2000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Panasonic SD formatter is ver 4, can someone make a portable version please, and change the filetrip entry.

http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/utilities/download-panasonic-sd-formatter-windows-4-0-f32483.html


----------

